# Letter from US to Dubai



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

I need some help here , I applied for a Character Certificate from US FBI . This certificate is sent to the requester via USPS using ordinary mail (No tracking Number ) . 

I stay in Silicon Oasis in an apartment so I gave my full address along with the public PO Box number which is 341444 for DSO . It's been a month since the document has been mailed by FBI . I have checked with post office and there is no mail for me !

Any idea how long it takes to get a mail sent from US using ordinary mail , it was not a package just a letter . 

Thanks in advance 
PD


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I need some help here , I applied for a Character Certificate from US FBI . This certificate is sent to the requester via USPS using ordinary mail (No tracking Number ) .
> 
> ...


Chances are it is lost....I suspect it was probably mishandled at destination if the FBI had truly sent it as promised. Why didn't you give your personal P.O. Box to FBI to send the mail to instead of a public one for the entire community?

It usually takes about 1 week for USPS regular mail to get here, max 10 days. You probably read on the newspaper the "high tech" facilities at Empost  I think you may have to request again, and this time give your personal PO Box or have them send it to your friend or family in the US and have them forward it to you.

Best of luck!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> Chances are it is lost....I suspect it was probably mishandled at destination if the FBI had truly sent it as promised. Why didn't you give your personal P.O. Box to FBI to send the mail to instead of a public one for the entire community?
> 
> It usually takes about 1 week for USPS regular mail to get here, max 10 days. You probably read on the newspaper the "high tech" facilities at Empost  I think you may have to request again, and this time give your personal PO Box or have them send it to your friend or family in the US and have them forward it to you.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks earthworm88 , I called FBI today and they somehow agreed to resend the document . This time I have given them the address of a relative in US , once bitten twice shy .

Mail system in UAE sucks , I was not aware that you need to get a personal PO Box to receive documents . 

Thanks for your help , I really appreciate that . 

Regards


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

prseeker said:


> Thanks earthworm88 , I called FBI today and they somehow agreed to resend the document . This time I have given them the address of a relative in US , once bitten twice shy . Mail system in UAE sucks , I was not aware that you need to get a personal PO Box to receive documents . Thanks for your help , I really appreciate that . Regards


You don't necessarily need a personal POB but using your company's would have been a better idea than using one that's open to everyone in the community you live in. Of course, courier would be the best option, particularly for documents of this level of importance. Hopefully, second time lucky


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll be scared to contact the FBI 

Get a personal P.O.Box, this comes after years and years of bad luck with company's mail...

Also when you fill in the address, make sure that who ever reads it, know where it's going

Ur POBox could be 332423423 indeed, but there is the exact same number in Dubai and Ajman and Al Ain, and you'll find yourself trying to track it for ages, and being told, go to the post office.
You will also need to choose a PO Box at the very top, why? 80% of the times, the worker will put others mail in yours, or your stuff into others.

It sucks because clerks are overworked, underpaid and don't care.

Uncle Sam has no courier service?


----------

